# Blue Ridge Park Pond



## CMAN322 (Jul 12, 2009)

Has Anyone been to Blue Ridge Park Pond here on S. Post Oak and Court Rd. Its been stocked with catfish, LMB, bluegill and rainbow trout. Never fished it and was just wondering hows the fishing there and what have you caught. Im trying not to go very far from were I live by visiting some some ponds in the area.

Any input would be helpful, Thanks


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

I have good luck with rainbows in the winter their. Its a very tough pond to fish this time of year. Its very shallow and the heat takes its toll on the fish.


----------

